# Santa Came Early...



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My little present to myself... Actually my GF bough it for me!

Model Buck Mark Contour Lite 7.25 URX 
Caliber 22 L.R. 
Alloy Frame and Barrel
Magazine Capacity 10 
Barrel Length 7 1/4" 
Nominal Overall Length 11 5/16" 
*Nominal Weight 1 lbs. 14 oz. * 
Site Radius 9 7/8 
Metal Finish Matte Blued 
Stock / Grip URX Ambidextrous 
U.S. Suggested Retail $483.00

It shoots a hell of a lot better than I do... After adjusting the sights a little, it dumped 20 rounds into the 10 ring at 15M!!! With el-cheapo CCI Mini-Mag 22LR ammo.

Next... Red-dot sight... New "match" barrel...

Hammered through 100 rounds without a hiccup... 
$10 per 500 round box = lots of fun


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VERY nice! I really like the looks of the new grips; do you like how they feel?

I'm also a Buckmark fan, but I only have the less-expensive Camper model. Still shoots great, but I'm really lusting after one of those longer/heavier barreled models. Enjoy yours!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The gripps are awesome. Slightly tacky, but not spongy. Super crisp trigger, SA, no up-take, instant reset. This thing is built for racing, right out of the crate.

The only limitation is the sights right now. I'm doing the red-dot shopping this week to upgrade...

Jeff


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats Mr Jeff on a very fine pistol. Hang on to it so you can teach your grandkids how to shoot. Of corse you need to break it in for them over the next 25yrs. About 30 or 40,000rds should do just fine. Good luck with it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I can AFFORD 1000 rounds per week now... Ha Ha... 

Now my GF is telling me I have to post MY family portrait... 2 XDs, Buckmark, 870, Ruger M77 .308, Stevens 12 Gauge side-by-side, and throw in her Sig 226 and Lady-Smith...

The family grows...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That looks like a great toy Jeff. It sounds like your GF is a great lady also.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I like my Buckmark too.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

The grips are cool, they look a little uncomfortable though


----------

